# Post your synodontis catfish here



## Ichigo

please postyour synodontis catfish or any kind of catfish

They will be very much appreciated here. Thanks! :fish: :fish: :fish: :fish:


----------



## Fogelhund

Here is my 8" Synodontis multipuncatus. Imported as a WC in 1981.


----------



## ladybugzcrunch

Synodontis njassae


----------



## Icey101

How the heck do you get pictures of yours...mine dart in and out for food...but will not hang around in view for more than a split second.


----------



## DJRansome

Some syno's are more social. I was just thinking yesterday that my synodontis multipunctatus are out and about more than my mbuna. The secret with the shoaling ones is to have a large enough group, I have 5 adults and 2 juveniles.


----------



## kerogirl

[/img]


----------



## Ichigo

How did you guys get a pic of your syno???? mines not very cooperative! Synodontis euptera are really uncooperative i must say... nice pis by the way love kerogirl' cat. what kind was that? i wish i had a at like that..


----------



## tkromer

I have some HUGE nigriventis I'll get pictures of this week.

Does anyone know where I might get ahold of some njassae? This is the only site I've ever seen where people keep them.


----------



## DrgRcr

I have a Flavitaeneatis, but forget about a picture! He is alone right now(won him in a raffle) so he hides all day and moves at night. Maybe when I get other synos he will be more sociable. But I might not be getting more of his kind, a bit pricey. According to the Mergus Atlases, only about 12 are caught in the wild every year.


----------



## gage

kerogirl said:


> [/img]


That is a spotted Raphael catfish, not a synodontis, but a great looking cat nonetheless.


----------



## Riceburner

Like this one?


----------



## tkromer

That's my littlest... he's about 5". The other two were hiding in the crevaces already, they're about 6.5".


----------



## nfrost

Granulosus, female (thought it was a cool photo had it not been during feeding time and had I not had a dirty glass and dirty camera lens)









Polli (~7" monster)


----------



## chillout

Here is a few of my Syno Lucippinis aka dwaf petricola. They are 2 1/2" - 3" max in length which is as big as they get. They just bred for me last week but no survivors. Hopefully I get another shot at it soon.


----------



## walleye

here's my lucipinnis from last year.









my first multi spawned cat. I've only gotten 11 since March.


----------



## msleber

My 8" angelicus. Loves to hang out, but I can never get too close.


----------



## Electrophyste

15 inch clarius catfish. these guys grow super fast. i baught him 4 months ago and he was 4 inches.
in the pics hes roughly 13 inches at the time.










my fav pic of him


----------



## herny

*Electrophyste* wow man would love to see a vid of him eating


----------



## Electrophyste

he skims across the top of the water never leaving the surface till everything is gone, the cool thing about these guys is they can go onto land and search for a new sutable place to live, they have under developed gills so they can close off the gill plate and the body creates a mucus that coats the fish keeping its body moist while it searches for new water.. 
in my tank, about once an hour he surfaces, before reaching the surface he let out his air and takes a big gulp of fresh air. really interesting fish

aka the walking catfish.


----------



## famikert

http://im1.shutterfly.com/media/47b6db3 ... /ry%3D400/


----------



## mainganio

will different types of synodontus school together
or do they have to be the same type?

thanks


----------



## bou

my new synodontis petricola group as arrived...
i try to take a shot in the tank but is not an easy task...


----------



## gnomemagi

That clarius is a strange looking guy.

If i ever get another camera I'll post a pic of my Eruptus. He's a badass guy, has a nice little sail on his back even though he's not full size.


----------



## Fogelhund

mainganio said:


> will different types of synodontus school together
> or do they have to be the same type?
> 
> thanks


Some types are schooling, such as the Tanganyikan varieties, and the Upside Down _nigriventris_. Most of the others are relatively solitary creatures.


----------



## hydrophyte

Here is my little group of super-cute _lucipinnis_.










They found better spots to hang out. I stacked up a few little rock piles in their setup and now they zoom back and forth between them. These are very engaging little fish to watch.


----------



## Electrophyste

thats an amazing set up..  :thumb:


----------



## non_compliance

I have a group of petricola... 4 larger ones in one tank, and about 15 little guys in another.. I love those guys.. they are so fun to watch... little mini sharks. I'm going to try to breed them as soon as I get some tank space freed up so they can be on their own... 

Great setup hydrophyte... (I've seen it on other forums)


----------



## exasperatus2002

My Synodontis multi & abn pleco



















and when I got my Syno. as a little kitten-







[/list]


----------



## s.patelski

We have a new 125 with 2 Syno Petricola and one solid black syno upside down cat that looks just like the post above. What are the solid blacks?

Well I thought I was posting under the black cat pic but I guess not. The question still stands.


----------



## Ronny_M

This is my old Syno Eupterus which my mum now has...



















Cheers
Ronny.


----------



## synodontys

One of my plecos,I have 2 plecos in my rio 400,but I dont known the name of them.Can anybody help me to find out the name of this beautifull beast?


----------



## Electrophyste

it looks to be a gold stripe or a marbled pleco to me.


----------



## famikert

glyptoperichthys gibbiceps


----------



## synodontys

And I ve got this one also.


----------



## firenzena

Video from last year of my cuckoos doin their thing.



I've had a few successful spawns now


----------



## s.patelski

These petricola cats are so fast. When I see them coming I snap the picture and hope I catch them in frame. They are so beautiful with their leopard spots![/img]

This is our female. She is lighter than the male.

















Cats pulling away at high speed!

Does anyone know which petricola these are?


----------



## CSchmidt

Look at this article http://www.planetcatfish.com/shanesworld/shanesworld.php?article_id=418. It explains the difference.


----------



## hydrophyte

Nice petricolas. I have some _S. lucipinnis_ and they are one of the coolest aquarium fish I have ever had. I agree they are tough to photograph because they never stop moving.


----------



## bou

my first good photo of synodontis petricola...
not easy... but all my syno seem to be less shy or more hungry... :drooling:


----------



## MSUDawgs56

s.patelski and bou, your syno's look great!


----------



## exasperatus2002




----------



## MrMbuna

Nice i hardly see mine to get a pic


----------



## bou

synodontis mulitpuntatus


































































synodontis lucipinnis


----------



## Chubbs the Jellybean

My Featherfin Synodontis - he's about 7-8"



















Looks kinda like a shark in the 2nd pic =P


----------



## Chubbs the Jellybean

whatcha think?


----------



## dark SSide

I have a few pics to add but don't know exact species, please help.


----------



## Ichigo

I never thought that my post would end up in 4 pages. 

Anyway, how did you guys able to spawn your cat? I had my kittens about 3 inches and now they are 6 inches and yet they hadnt spawn. HOW DID YOU DO IT????


----------



## exasperatus2002

Ichigo said:


> I never thought that my post would end up in 4 pages.
> 
> Anyway, how did you guys able to spawn your cat? I had my kittens about 3 inches and now they are 6 inches and yet they hadnt spawn. HOW DID YOU DO IT????


Do you have any mouthbrooders spawning in your tank? If not then you'll have to wait till you do. I have two pairs now and my dominant male is harrassing both females who are a bit plump but my pair of peacocks are new and the dominant hap in the tank wont let him court the female. Everytime he tries he gets chased.


----------



## bou

it's a synodontis mulitpunctata...
or maybe a synodontis grandiops...

the difference between two species is not easy ( separated by pectoral-fin ray counts)...
look some article on internet for help more...

http://www.planetcatfish.com/catelog/sp ... cies_id=95
http://www.planetcatfish.com/catelog/sp ... ies_id=710


----------



## dark SSide

bou said:


> it's a synodontis mulitpunctata...
> or maybe a synodontis grandiops...
> 
> the difference between two species is not easy ( separated by pectoral-fin ray counts)...
> look some article on internet for help more...
> 
> http://www.planetcatfish.com/catelog/sp ... cies_id=95
> http://www.planetcatfish.com/catelog/sp ... ies_id=710


Thank you very much!


----------



## hydrophyte

I got a quick YouTube video update for my 50-gallon riparium setup with _S. lucipinnis_ and other fish. Here is the link...
http://www.youtube.com/user/ripariumsupply#p/a/u/0/vtV_qEuZ4zg


----------



## newforestrob

synodontis mutis


----------



## bou

synodontis grandiops...

























































synodontis lucipinnis (petricola dwarf)...


----------



## Melanochromis

Nice pics Bou! I've just added some lucipinnis/petricolas to my malawi setup.


----------



## irondan

here is my syno eupturus and spotted raphael


----------



## brijar

I'd love to post one of my Synodontis Eupterus (about 5" long), but after a week and half in the tank he's only come out with the light on a couple times, and the minute I grab my camera, he's gone. Any ideas on coaxing it out?


----------



## Melanochromis

Wow that Raphael looks amazing, how big is it?


----------



## irondan

Melanochromis said:


> Wow that Raphael looks amazing, how big is it?


thanks. the syno is 8 inches and the raph is 5ish. i see the raph 4 or 5 times a year


----------



## aussie pride

**** all of you and your synos, I'm gonna have to go nag my mum to let me set up another tank just for them -_-


----------



## Dominateprimate

i was wanting to put synos in my 125 hap but i've never done them before. how any could i have? could i mix with raphaels? sorry for the highjack


----------



## Melanochromis

Dominateprimate said:


> i was wanting to put synos in my 125 hap but i've never done them before. how any could i have? could i mix with raphaels? sorry for the highjack


It depends which species your interest in and what you can find as there are many species of synos, and also many hybrid synos around. Look at this link and then see if there any which you like -

http://www.planetcatfish.com/catelog/ge ... enus_id=29


----------



## brijar

Look who finally decided to poke its head out when I actually had my camera in hand









Syndontis Eupterus


----------



## Melanochromis

Nice close up pic! :thumb:


----------



## facefree08

close to 6"


----------

